# Real-World gas mileage for 2005 4 cyl Frontier



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm looking to replace my 97 Hardbody XE X-Cab 2wd (4 cyl, automatic) with a 2005 Frontier (4 cyl, automatic), so I'm looking for real-world gas mileage numbers for the 2005 Frontier 2wd (Auto or 6 speed). Thanks!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

If you're looking for the 4 cyl Frontier, it's only available in the XE trim, which also limits you to KC, 4X2, and the choice of an automatic or 5 speed transmission. The 6 speed is only available with the V6. From hearing the posts of others with the V6 4X2 and 6 speed, the mileage has been in the 20's, so I would think a 4 Cyl with the 5 speed would be in the high 20's or better, real-world.


----------



## 2005fronty4banger (Aug 29, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> If you're looking for the 4 cyl Frontier, it's only available in the XE trim, which also limits you to KC, 4X2, and the choice of an automatic or 5 speed transmission. The 6 speed is only available with the V6. From hearing the posts of others with the V6 4X2 and 6 speed, the mileage has been in the 20's, so I would think a 4 Cyl with the 5 speed would be in the high 20's or better, real-world.



I just bought the 2005 with the 2.5. I only have 1300 miles but so far I have not been under 25mpg. I plan a long highway trip this weekend and will see how it does there. I do get pinging from the engine. The dealer says it is a known problem and Nissan is working on a fix.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

2005fronty4banger said:


> I just bought the 2005 with the 2.5. I only have 1300 miles but so far I have not been under 25mpg. I plan a long highway trip this weekend and will see how it does there. I do get pinging from the engine. The dealer says it is a known problem and Nissan is working on a fix.


I also get pinging when running 87 Octane - disappears with 91, but its $3.01 a gallon..

I've been using 89 now, and I just downshift more - the engine likes to be revved - the entire powerband is from 4,000 to 5,000 RPM!!!!

As its breaking in its getting a lot more powerfull, and now I'm getting 25MPG no matter how I drive it... However I always run the AC on Max...

I think it needs an intake and exhaust to run right...


----------



## bob022004 (Aug 20, 2005)

i just bought mine and i've been getting about 24 or so with a 5 speed 2.5. Mine will just bog if i don't shift high enough. Filling that big tank is expensive though. But it does last for a while at 24 mpg.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

My Bad - the powerband is from 4,400 RPM to 5,200 RPM


> Torque:
> 173 lbs.-ft. @ 4400 RPM
> 
> Horsepower:
> 154 [email protected] 5200 RPM


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

My 2000 fronty,2wd, 4 banger, 5 sp has never gotten about 22 mpg and never below 20 mpg...I don;t drive it hard...seldom go above 3500 rpm...

So I am a little dissapointed at my mileage...I was expecting mid-20's when I got it...


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

*4 banger Mileage*

I've had my '05 XE, 4x2 4 cylinder with the Auto. Trans. since April, and been averaging about 21-22 mpg all around since. Don't know if I'm calculating the mileage correctly, as I'm always going by distance traveled and how much I fill up each time. On average, on a full tank, I get between 368 to 380 miles when I reach just under a 1/4 tank left. Is this similar to everyone else's??


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Yep - about 400 miles a tank and it usually takes 18 to fill it up - I guess that means there is still 3.5 gallons left after the light comes on..

Most I ever drove on a tank was 420 miles - 21.5 gallon tank. That was enough for me, but suprisingly it only took 19 gallons of gas... That means theoretically, you could go about 450 miles on a tank or more until it runs dry!

I might just try it - I'll carry a gas jug and see when it actually runs out!

I think I'm getting around 23 mpg average - not bad, but I could drive easier I guess - I do drive it too hard, but its soo fun to hear that I-4 rev up to about 5500 RPM in 4th.

Gets you moving pretty quick once you hit about 4,000 RPM, but keeps pulling righ up to the redline. Good engine..

I ride motorcycles, so an I-4 at higher rpms is one of the coolest sounds in the world.. 4 stroke - 4 cyllinders - very efficient HP. 2500cc

I can't wait to open up the exhaust and intake. 
Also can't wait for a programmer to squeeze some free HP out of it.

Just add money I guess :fluffy:


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

What kind of tuning is avail. for the '05 4 cylinder models in the aftermarket scene??


----------



## 2005fronty4banger (Aug 29, 2005)

*4 banger mileage*

Well I did a 700 mile trip this last weekend and I got 27.7 mpg. So my low has been 25 and high 27.7. I do drive 55 miles to work on all country roads with few stops. I am happy with the mileage.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> That means theoretically, you could go about 450 miles on a tank or more until it runs dry!
> 
> I might just try it - I'll carry a gas jug and see when it actually runs out!


You may not want to run a fuel injected system dry. Some systems don't do too well if they are run dry and they need to be primed to get going again.

FWIW, with 80% highway and 20% city, I average around 25-26MPG with my '04. I recorded 29.5MPG once on a trip. If I ever duplicate that mileage, maybe I'll believe it, but I think I must have filled it inconsistently or something 'cause that's just too good to be true.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I can't believe you guys are getting mid 20's...

Are these normal tune engines???...have you done anything to them to try to get a little more mileage...

It seems I get 20-22 no matter how hard or easy I drive...

My tires are a little oversize, Michlen 235 R78X15...and they rub just a little on tight turns with the wheels turned all the way either way...might this be an issue for me???

4 banger, 5 sp, 2wd...I did replace the stock air filter with a KR...but that's all I've done...


----------



## Fulltilt1 (May 14, 2004)

Oversize tires will increase your rolling resistance, I tried some narrower tires Cooper Super Road Service 30x7.00-15LT. They look like UPS truck tires but they are a 6 ply instead of 4 ply. Now it rides stiffer but I can't tell when I'm low on air. I gained about 2 miles per gallon over the stock BFG's.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

stevem5000 said:


> I can't believe you guys are getting mid 20's...
> 
> Are these normal tune engines???...have you done anything to them to try to get a little more mileage...
> 
> ...


Your speedometer and odometer are probably off with the larger diameter tires. Have you adjusted your _mileage _ for your MPG calculation?


----------



## tmendeol (Oct 4, 2005)

*Any MPG change by adding tonneau???*

I just picked up my '05 XE KC and absolutely love it. It's at half a tank with 218 miles on it. I think when I fill up for my first time, :thumbup: , that I'm going to use 91 oct. fuel to get rid of that knock/pinging. 

I was wondering if any of you guys are rolling around with a tonneau on your's and notice any MPG difference?

-Tim


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

So this is where all the 4cyl guys are hanging out, Ive had mine for two weeks and it gets pretty good mileage Im at above half a tank with 178 miles on it, so Im guessing somewhere in the 400 per tank range, Im going to do some add-ons for gas mileage one by one to see what kind of gains I can get, I will be starting with a K&n Filter, or a full intake if they make it, and exhaust, and also if I can find one that will work an electric fan instead of the parasitic mechanical fan which robs power AND MPG. But we will see.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got almost 8,000 miles now on my 2005 XE KC and I was amazed..

Not to incriminate myself, but I put it on cruise control at 89 MPH for a 4 hour drive from San Diego to Santa Barbara.

I can't believe that I got BETTER gas mileage at 89mph than I do when its at 75..

I went almost 275 miles on a half tank of 91 octane!


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Engine Model gas mileage*

For my '05 Frontier 4x2 4 cylinder engine, is it the same exact engine as the 2.5L 4 banger found in the Sentra and/or Altima?? Went by PepBoys yesterday to get an air filter, didn't have one for a '05 Frontier 4 cylinder, but tech rep said I can use the same air filter for a 05 Sentra as they both share the same engine (claiming Nissan will put a good tested engine in a variety of its line-up to save costs). Can anyone verify this?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

They are the same engine for the most part but they didnt just stuff the sentra motor into the 05 frontier.
The only sentra that has the 2.5 is the SER.
They use different cams and ecu tuning among other things depending on what the engine is installed in.
Take the vq35 nissan v6 for example, its used in the quest, maxima, altima, murano, 350z, and a few infiniti models but the horsepower ranges from 245 in the quest and up to 300 in the 350z.
The 2.5 in the frontier has less horsepower and torque than a 2.5 altima but it makes its peak torque at a lower rpm where its needed in a truck.
As far as the air filer is concerned the same one is used almost by the entire lineup of nissan vehicles but there are a few exceptions.


----------



## bob022004 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey SD....you do know that it hurts your performance and gas mileage when you use a higher/lower octane than your motor is designed for? Try using just 87 and you'll see a slight improvement. I had a friend try 110 octance gas in his SRT-4 and it ran like s***. Unless your engine is tuned for the higher octane all you're doing is wasting your money.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

bob022004 said:


> Hey SD....you do know that it hurts your performance and gas mileage when you use a higher/lower octane than your motor is designed for? Try using just 87 and you'll see a slight improvement. I had a friend try 110 octance gas in his SRT-4 and it ran like s***. Unless your engine is tuned for the higher octane all you're doing is wasting your money.


 For those of us with the 2.5L 4 cylinder, just confirming that 87 Octane IS the recommended... the manual seems vague, saying it can take 87 Octane, but for BEST performance/results, use 91 Octane. Most manuals just tell you what Octane to use and that's it.. Is 87 the best for this engine (that's what I'm assuming)??


----------



## RJHink13 (Oct 24, 2005)

*XE gas mileage*

I just bought an 06 Frontier and the first tank through I only got 17.7 mpg. I drive like a mad man, so I am not sure if that had anything to do with it. I drive all highways to work about 25 miles and average about 75 mph. I went 320 miles and filled up 18 gallons. Whats wrong? It looks like everyone else is getting over 20mpg. Whats the deal?


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dude, it depends. Some people due to enviormental circumstances, whatever, just dont get the mileage. I, for example, only get 15MPG on my 4.0L fronty, while some people get over 20. It just depends on that big hill right when you get on the freeway, how much you use A/C, etc, and your foot.


----------



## bob022004 (Aug 20, 2005)

Demob05-Not sure about that one. I'd say call Nissan for clarification. But unless it specifically says premium unleaded only i'm going 87 octane and saving my money because the potential gain you might see out of getting 91-93 octane isn't worth the cost.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

bob022004 said:


> Demob05-Not sure about that one. I'd say call Nissan for clarification. But unless it specifically says premium unleaded only i'm going 87 octane and saving my money because the potential gain you might see out of getting 91-93 octane isn't worth the cost.



Lemme clarify that higher octane fuel DOES NOT give you more horsepower if thats what you mean by performance. (whoever said that) Stick with what bob said and use teh 87, if shit starts pinging or it gets really hot then move it up to 89 and if it still does it hit up teh 91.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Again - I noticed an improvement in gas mileage, and the pinging goes away with 91....

I usually fill up with 87, but for this trip - I wanted to see if the 91 made any difference, and it did...

Considering at 3500 rpm its fairly hot going 89 MPH... I'm assuming since 91 burns COOLER than it may combust a little better and that may be the reason for the improvement in mpg...

I'm just sharing what happened... I would like to find out why it pings with 87 however....

Would an exhaust and high flow intake help mileage or make it worse?


----------



## bob022004 (Aug 20, 2005)

it could help because it improves the airflow of the engine....if you stay out of the loud pedal. but the improvement won't be that noticable. today's newer vehicles aren't near as restricted as the emissions stuff from the 70's and 80's. Technology has allowed for less restrictive intakes and exhaust systems from the factory than before.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

bob022004 said:


> it could help because it improves the airflow of the engine....if you stay out of the loud pedal. but the improvement won't be that noticable. today's newer vehicles aren't near as restricted as the emissions stuff from the 70's and 80's. Technology has allowed for less restrictive intakes and exhaust systems from the factory than before.


Yeah but intakes and exhaust systems have restrictions due to the fact that car manufacturers put resonators and baffles in EVERYTHING to reduce sound, usually aftermarket intakes and exhausts get rid of those restrictions making it louder, give a lil bit more power and lil bit better MPG.


----------



## tmendeol (Oct 4, 2005)

The higher the octaine rating the less volatile the gasoline is. It takes higher temperatures to cause it to combust. So when you're getting a "ping," or detonation, from 87 octaine it's because the temperatures in the cylinder during the compression stroke are high enough to cause the gasoline to ignite before the spark plug fires (which usually also means that the compression ratio is high and timing is getting into the too advanced range for the fuel you're running). With with the timing advance causing the engine to just start pinging with 87 octaine, try running 89 and you should notice the pinging go away and have optimal performance/gas milage. If that doesn't work, try 91 octaine. 

Detonation is bad for an engine, placing lots of stress on the piston, rings, connecting rod, bearings, crankshaft and more. I definitely would start running higher octaine fuel to get rid of the pinging.

-Tim


----------



## eb3213 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Gas Mileage*

I just finished using the first tank of gas on my
2000 4-cylinder KC XE truck. I got 345 miles and it 
took 13 gals to re-fill it. This equals 26.5 mpg. 
It was 87 octane regular, and mostly used for
a daily 40 mile round trip commute that is 26 miles
highway (about 65 mph) and the rest on side streets. 
This is with average driving, not especially conservative
nor aggressive. 

I filled up after the warning light had been on for about 
5 miles, so I don't know how much more I
could have gone with what was left. Being new
to the truck, I don't want to take too much of a 
chance, but I suspect there was probably another 
40 miles available in reserve. I am not sure 
of the real capacity of the tank. So that would mean
almost 400 miles on a full tank, not bad. Of course this was
with only slight use of the A/C. It will probably be lower
in the hot months. The PO told me he got 28-29 mpg
on long Texas highway trips. We'll see.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

bump. I'm looking at one. a 2006 XE 4 banger Auto trans.

I'd like to hear if mileage has improved, now that your trucks have broken in a bit


----------

